
Art of the Steal – The New Republic - NicoJuicy
https://newrepublic.com/article/144541/art-steal-trump-boosted-book-sales-gamed-new-york-times-best-seller-list
======
jsnider3
The title should be changed to reflect that this was published in 2017.

